# Hedgehog wheel



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

I already have a silent spinner wheel ready for when my little guy comes home, but have seen the flying saucer wheels a lot on hedgehog central. Can anyone tell me which is better for them?

Thank you


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

our little girl LOVES her flying saucer, only real benefit i can see is they dont have to be in an *enclosed* space to run, so no chance of them rubbing their quils or anything...


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm still in my money back and return period on the silent spinner, would you suggest I return it and get him a flying saucer? Also are they still silent, as he will be in my room so don't fancy listening to a rattling wheel all night lol


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I'd go silent spinner everytime , and yeah they are silent , only time we hear our APH on hers is if she has gotten a bit of food or something on it , which is hardly ever . 
Personally I dont like flying saucers , at least in a spinner they are not running at an angle and are large enough not to be concerned about brushing spikes etc ?


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Think I shall stick to my silent spinner then 
So excited about the little guy picking him up sunday


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

honestly wouldnt be able t answer you if they are noisy, our lola's a bugger for pushing the wheel upto the cage and then running on it, so you here it catching the cage every so often :lol2:


----------



## Vamp (Jul 27, 2009)

dont think i would use any other wheel other than the spinner


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just won bid on ebay for spinner

Sure I read somewhere that saucers could cause problems to there joints when they get older!!! However not sure if its true!!!


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got his home totally finished and set up today will post piccies later


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Woo hoo pics :whistling2:

6 days <3


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine uses a flying saucer but I read that a 14" wheel would be better - unfortunately my little one doesn't agree - he wont use it - so he is back on his flying saucer.


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> Mine uses a flying saucer but I read that a 14" wheel would be better - unfortunately my little one doesn't agree - he wont use it - so he is back on his flying saucer.


Sound's like most of my pet's "I don't like it so it won't be used end of". They always win lol


----------

